
One-Shot Training of Neural Networks Using Hypercube-Based Topological Coverings - bryanrasmussen
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.02878
======
QuitterStrip
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18881446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18881446)

